# Comportamiento extraño con dos ventanas (programas) en Gnome

## Jack Krauser

Hola a todos.

Estoy en la computadora de mi trabajo que le he instalado Gentoo para trabajar y he conectado un tv como pantalla principal a más del monitor que manejo que es secundario.

Todas las ventanas se presentan muy bien en sus monitores a excepción de dos programas:

VirtualBox y Robo3T (gestor de conexiones de base de datos para MongoDB)

Aquí una captura de pantalla

Alguna idea de cómo arreglar eso?

No me ha causado problemas en su funcionalidad pero sí en el que hay que redimensionar a cada momento para poder acceder a alguna opción y es algo molestoso ello.

Gracias por su colaboración...

----------

